# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών >  >  ΠΟΜΠΟΣ 120W ΜΕ ΤΗΝ 829

## antonis988

καλησπέρα σε όλους ήρθε η ώρα να παρουσιάσω την πρώτη μου κατασκευή ένα πομπό με τις 6c4/5763/5763/829b η κατασκευή δεν έχει ολοκληρωθεί ακόμα.Αργά και σταθερά!!!θα προσπαθήσω να παρουσιάσω κάθε κομμάτι του πομπού ώστε να διορθώσω και τυχών λάθη που έχω κάνει.Μέχρι στιγμής έχω κάνει το μισό τροφοδοτικό!σχηματικό με τις τιμές αντιστάσεων και πυκνοτών θα ανευάσω αργότερα καθαρογραμένο!πάντα κάθε παρατήρηση δεκτή!!! :Smile: 

τα υλικά και το κουτί με τις βάσεις...

----------

rider (22-06-12)

----------


## antonis988

Μερικές φοτό ακόμα!

----------

makisvl (13-04-17)

----------


## antonis988

το μισό τροφοδοτικό 'εχουν γίνει κάποιες αλαγές απο το σχέδιο εκεί που ήταν οι by127 έβαλα έτοιμες γέφυρες και στα τσόκ αντιστάσεις.στην ύψηλη σεν βρήκα ελαίου και θα βάλω 2+2 ηλεκτρολυτικούς 450v 470mf σε σειρά

----------


## αθικτον

Οι "ρετρο" κατασκευες εχουν τη δική τους "vintage" μαγεία. Μας δειχνουν απο που ξεκινησαμε,30 χρονια τωρα.

Καλημερα φιλε Αντωνη. Χαιρομαι που σε βλεπω να το φτιαχνεις.

Και μονο για τη χαρα της κατασκευης αξιζει ν'ασχοληθεις.
Βγαλε ομως τη μια 5763,δε χρειαζεται,ειναι πλεονασμος.

Ευχομαι καλη επιτυχια και χριστός Ανέστη.

φιλικα,Γεωργιος (αθικτον).

----------


## vassgeo

Καλή προσπάθεια και χαρά στην υπομονή και στο χρόνο που θα διαθέσεις για αυτή την κατασκευή.
Αλλά αν σε ενδιαφέρει να βγείς στον αέρα,κι οχι να το βάλεις σε κάποια βιτρίνα για να το χαζεύεις,καλύτερα φτιάξε κανένα πομπό με PLL.
Y.Γ Κάπου εχω κι εγω ενα σασσί με τρία στάδια και εξοδο την 6146(την βρήκα πρόσφατα στο παζάρι με 2 ευρώ και με έπιασαν τα κλάματα..)

----------


## Nightkeeper

Τετοιες κατασκευες πιστευω πως ξυπναν αναμνησεις σε πολλους εδω μεσα.
Καλη επιτυχια φιλε μου.
Υ.Γ. Δυσκολη λαμπα διαλεξες (829)

----------


## GREG

αυτο το θρυλικο pushpull πολυ το αγαπησαν ...
τι να σου πω καλη τυχη με τα πηνια....

----------


## fotisr

Γεια σου ρε Αντωνη με τις κατασκευες σου.
Αντωνη εντελως φιλικα αν και πολλη σπανια γραφω σε forum δεν ξερω εσυ μου εδωσες ενα ερεθισμα.
Γνωμη μου παντα ετσι καλα κανεις και κανεις κατασκευη με λυχνιες  εν ετη 2012 αλλα εαν τα παρουμε τα πραγματα απο την αρχη θα δεις οτι περα απο το μερακι δεν θα σου μεινει τιποτε αλλο.Ταλαντωση με μεταβλητους αντε να βρεις κεντρα κτλ βαλε ενα pll και τελειωσες στα FM με την οθωνη με τις ενδειξεις και τα συναφοι.παμε μετα παρακατω δευτερη και τριτη βαθμιδα τροφοδοτικα νυματα προστατευτικο πλεγμα(σκριν)ανοδος αρνητηκη στην οδηγηση και παει λεγοντας και αντε να τα πετυχεις αλλα αυτα για καλο αποτελεσμα στον αερα και στα βαττ.τελος 829 Διπλη λαμπα καταλληλη για push-pull και πρεπει να εχεις διπλους μεταβλητους στην εισοδο και στην εξοδο συν τροφοφδοτικα συν συν συν κτλ.Θα σου φτασει 1000ευρω και βαλε ετσι για ενα μερακι .Γνωμη μου φτιαξε ενα pll με οθωνη και οδηγησε μια 6146 να παρεις καμια 50αρια βαττ και θα εισαι κομπλε εαν θελεις ντε και καλα λαμπα στην εξοδο.Τιποτα παρακατω ετσι και αλιως υπαρχουν πλεων τρανζιστορ που σου δινουν με μονο ενα τρανζιστορ ΕΝΑ τροφοδοτικο και 15 βαττ οδηγηση καμια 250αρια βαττ στην εξοδο.    
                                                                                                                                                     Φιλικα Φωτης.

----------


## GREG

υπαρχει μια διαφορα ομως ....αν το φτιαξει...
θα καθεται και θα το βλεπει !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
αξια .....ανεκτιμητη.....

----------


## itta-vitta

Αντώνη καλή επιτυχία. Μη ξεχάσεις να μας πεις νέα.

----------


## antonis988

καλησπέρα με τα από αλλαγή των πηνίων κατάφερα να βγάλω 13w αλλά δεν είχα καλό ήχο και το κατέβασα στα 11w.και μερικές φοτο σχηματικό με τις αντιστάσεις και σπείρες πηνίων θα ανεβάσω στη πορεία

----------


## αθικτον

Σε θαυμαζω για το κουραγιο σου που καθεσαι και τρυπας λαμαρινες. Εχει ταλαιπωρια η κατασκευη αυτη.

Τα 11w ειναι υπερ αρκετα για να οδηγησεις την 829.

Τωρα εχεις φτασει στο δυσκολο κομματι.

Πρεπει τα πηνια στα "οδηγά" να ειναι οπως στην ανοδο για να σου βγει. Οχι οπως τα δειχνει στο σχεδιο στην πρωτη σελιδα, αλλα οπως σου δειχνω.

Ευχομαι καλη επιτυχια φιλε μου.

φιλικα, Γεωργιος.

----------


## Αγγελος 297

Καλημέρα φίλε Αντώνη.Τα συνχαρητήρια μου για την όμορφη κατασκευή σου.Βλέπω όμως ότι μπλεδίζουν οι δυο λυχνίες. Εγώ προτείνω (αν και δεν είμαι ειδικός)
να βάλεις μεγαλύτερες αντιστάσεις εκεί που πολώνονται οι λυχνίες π.χ από 33KΩ βάλε 47KΩ και παραπάνω.Το ίδιο πρόβλημα το είχα σε ένα ταλαντωτή που είχα φτιάξει με μια 6AK5.Πάντως πρέπει να βάλεις ανθράκος αντί για τουβλάκια όπως είπαν τα παιδιά.Άντε καλές δοκιμές και περιμένω να σε ακούσω. :Wink:

----------


## Rx/Tx

Αντώνη , αν εξακολουθεί να σε παιδεύει ο βόμβος, γείωσε τα νήματα των λυχνιών,απο τις βάσεις  στην γείωση  με πυκνωτές 0.47n ..

Και μια ερώτηση, ξέρεις τι είναι οι κόσες?

----------


## antonis988

ο βόμβος ήταν τελικά απο το τροφοδοτικό δεν είχε τσοκ.θα ανεβάσω φοτο να δείς.τις κοσες που μου έδωσες τις έβαλα στο τροφοδοτικό και του Αντρέα555 του είχαν τελώσει και το άφησα ετσι προσορινά.τωρα μεχρι και το 2ο στάδιο δεν ακούω τίποτα.

----------


## antonis988

μπωρει να αργησα αλλα τα καταφερνω!!!

----------

